# FacesContext.getCurrentInstance () liefert Null



## petneh (27. Jan 2011)

Unter JSF 2.0 liefert dieser Aufruf Null und erzeugt so eine NullPointerExcetion

FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance ();
Was mache ich jetzt falsch? Unter JSF 1.2 hat das so geklappt.


----------



## maki (27. Jan 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## gedanke (8. Jul 2011)

Von wo aus rufst du die Methode denn auf? Bist du da überhaupt irgendwo, von wo du an den FacesContext rankommen könntest?

Edit: Erst jetzt gesehen, wie alt der Thread ist. Na ja.


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2011)

gedanke, der Thread is über 6 Monate alt.. 

Nachtrag: Zu spät


----------



## allapow (22. Nov 2011)

hallo,

denke es ist richtig, diesen Thread wieder aufzugreifen, anstatt einen neuen zu erstellen.

ich versuche

```
FacesContext.getCurrentInstance()
```
in der doPost eines Servlets aufzurufen... scheint erstmal doof zu sein.

Wie bekomme ich den FacesContext in das Servlet rein?

...jeder Hinweis freut mich.


----------



## TheCritter (22. Nov 2011)

Schau mal hier
First Java Server Faces Tutorial (JSF)
Da ist ein Beispiel damit.


----------



## allapow (23. Nov 2011)

das ist ja mal nen <piep> Tutorial... auch der Code funzt.

Ich bin schon dran mein Servlet durch eine managed Bean zu ersetzen. Und dann muß ich scheinbar mit den JSF-Tags operieren.
... also nicht einfach mit einem HTML-Formular. Oder ich müsste mir wohl eine Instanz des FacesContext irgendwo immer aktuell in den SessionScope packen.
Sehe ich das richtig (?) -ich will jetzt nicht weiter mit meinem standard-HTML-Formular und dem Servlet rumexperimentieren- ... dass ich nicht in einem standard-HTML-Formular und auch nicht in einem Servlet 
	
	
	
	





```
FacesContext.getCurrentInstance() != null
```
 bekomme!?!

Kurz: JSF funktionieren nur mit den JSF-Tags, JSF-Pages und JSF-managedBeans?!

besten Dank nochmal


----------

